# Reversing sensors



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So who do you think invented reversing sensors?

I bet you think it was Ford, maybe GM, how about Chrysler, Nope. Then how about Mercedes Benz, or possibly the French or Italians?

No. It was a Chinese farmer.

His invention was simple and effective. It emits a high-pitch squeal before the vehicle backs into something.

Here's his first prototype . . . . .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think your talking bollox :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think your talking bollox :lol:


Oh, so you noticed them then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think your talking bollox :lol:
> ...


Noticed what :?: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

a six legged pig :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That Rhino looks a funny colour. Weird fringe too.


----------

